# When do you break a young filly/colt/gelding?



## NoFear526 (Sep 4, 2008)

I know it really depends on the horse, because they all grow at different times, but what is a good approximation of age?
I've heard at two years you can start them... and I've heard at 3 years you can start them...

I am contemplating buying a 2 year old Paint Filly. 
I have yet to see her, but will tonight. 
I know how to start a horse, I've just never been the one to decide when we were going to start them (If that makes any sense, lol)

Thank you!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I would hold off until they are three years old. I might put a couple of rides on my two year olds just at a walk and maybe trot.


----------



## NoFear526 (Sep 4, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> I would hold off until they are three years old. I might put a couple of rides on my two year olds just at a walk and maybe trot.


So if she is two years old (going on Three) I can start with the ground work/introducing a saddle/introducing the bridle and things of that sort correct? 

I'm sure by the time I get all of that done she'll be 3 and I could start with the light riding/introducing rider-weight

Thanks!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh definatly! I start all my ground work (light lunging, respect) at a year old at a year and a half-two I start the saddle work and bridle work. By the time they are three they know how to walk, trot, lope, stop turn back and give to pressure all from the ground.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I started my QH at 2 - he's getting ready to vacation though for the winter... he's already had 4 days off in a row! yikes...

I think starting now if it's a late 2 you'll be ready to mount around 3 depending on how slow you move... I like slow... slow is good.....


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

I started ground work on my gelding when he was 1 1/2 (respect, leading,ect), then as he got closer to 2 i started lunging, now that he's a late 2 year old ive been on him about 4-5 times at a walk being led by someone. it's a lot of work though lol


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

to me it depends on the horse and their breed. A horse that is going to get reallllllllllly big (like a draft) I'd probably hold off until 3-4 years....but some of the smaller breeds I'd start at 2....not w/t/c and get them fully and 100% broke before 3 year of age...just walk them around the arena. Nothing faster than a trot, but no longer than like 3 minutes of trotting.

You can start groundwork at any age really. My next horse I get is going to be a filly (or a colt) and I'm going to start groundwork with him extremely young (not lunging though) so that he knows he can trust me and that I'm the leader.


----------

